
So What Is DTube and How Does It Differ from YouTube? - qaz14
http://www.valleyarm.com/dtube-differ-youtube/
======
some_account
It will be very interesting to follow dtube and others. I love the idea of
distributed and no ability for the media mafia to interfere, but at the same
time I don't think the quality of the service will ever match centralized
services.

